# RIP Cliff Adams



## Donna (Jul 30, 2006)

I used to be a Moderator on Talk Budgies, but have not been on for a few years. I'm not sure how many of you know clifff123 (who has been a member and Moderator) of Talk Budgies for years, but I just wanted to let you know that Cliff passed away on August 2, 2015. Cliff was a great guy and will be greatly missed. RIP dear friend.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you for updating us with this information, Donna.

Cliff was indeed a wonderful person and will be missed by those of us who knew him.*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank You Donna for advising TB of Cliff's passing, I personally did not have the pleasure of knowing Cliff but I have seen a large number of his posts and stickies are still relevant here today.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Thank's for the update Donna. Cliff was still here when I first joined, and I found him to be quite a nice guy. He stepped away soon after but has stopped in on occasion to check in and say hi, even recently. Prayers for his family.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

I know Cliff to he was here when I joined Talk Budgies.. He was always very nice to me and everyone else who new him..I am going to miss him..Prayers to his family...

Cliff thank you for being my friend rest in peace up in Gods Heaven.


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Thank you for letting us know Donna. As you know I was here when Cliff was and we were Mods together for a long time. This is very sad news. Please pass on my thoughts and prayers to his family. He will be very sadly missed. A lovely guy with a great sense of humour.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

This is quite saddening indeed... I'm sending my most profound condolences to Cliff's family and friends.
Rest in peace, Cliff.


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Oh no - I feel so very sad to hear this; I am in tears. Cliff was always kind and welcoming to me, right from the beginning. His signature picture was the cutest, ever. 
Cliff will be remembered and missed by many of us. My deepest sympathies and condolences to his family and friends, and prayers for comfort.
Rest in peace, dear man - you were very loved and respected.*


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*I am so sorry to hear this... I do remember Cliff. RIP.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I never had the pleasure of meeting him, but I have seen the legacy he has left on the forums. 

I'm sorry to hear he has passed on. 
Rest in Peace, Cliff.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

_Cliff123_

​


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*


Jonah said:



Cliff123

​

Click to expand...

Thank you, Brother Randy*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

SPBudgie said:


> *
> 
> Thank you, Brother Randy*


Your welcome sister, and my thank's to Deborah for getting the link into picture form for me...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Here is Cliff's Signature Picture we all remember and love

​*


----------



## Donna (Jul 30, 2006)

Kate C - I certainly remember you from when I was a Moderator, and remember you joining and seeing your posts. You were a perfect choice for Moderator, as you are so knowledgeable. You've been with Talk Budgies a long time. Upon viewing Cliff's profile page, I just discovered that Cliff joined Talk Budgies 2 days after I did. I also see that he joined August 1st and died August 2nd. He was such a wonderful man and always loved to laugh. I found out from Cliff's wife that Cliff was recently diagnosed with an aggressive form of Cancer and died 21 days later. I can't believe he's gone.

Thank you everyone for the wonderful thoughts and kind comments about Cliff. He and his family would be honored to know how much you care.


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

At least Donna there was not much time for suffering, either for himself or his family. My neighbour died a few years ago from Cancer and she suffered terribly for at least 2 years and was in an out of hospital all the time. It was terrible to see her go through all of that.

I do remember you to Donna and thank you for your kind words.


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*


Donna said:



Kate C - I certainly remember you from when I was a Moderator, and remember you joining and seeing your posts. You were a perfect choice for Moderator, as you are so knowledgeable. You've been with Talk Budgies a long time. Upon viewing Cliff's profile page, I just discovered that Cliff joined Talk Budgies 2 days after I did. I also see that he joined August 1st and died August 2nd. He was such a wonderful man and always loved to laugh. I found out from Cliff's wife that Cliff was recently diagnosed with an aggressive form of Cancer and died 21 days later. I can't believe he's gone.

Thank you everyone for the wonderful thoughts and kind comments about Cliff. He and his family would be honored to know how much you care.

Click to expand...

Thank you again, Donna - I hope you may be able to communicate our love, respect, and condolences for Cliff to his family*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Donna this is so sad. Please send my prayers and Condolences to Cliffs family for me... He was a nice man and well liked by all..


----------



## 4711 (Nov 29, 2009)

I remember Cliff from when I first joined.

He was a great influence on the forum.

Fly free, friend!


----------

